

Ask HN: Cloudfare, why use it? - _RPM

I am just stuck on what exactly clodefare does. Can you guys explain to a noob on the benefits of using clodefare vs another DNS provider, like either hosting your own, or your hosting providers DNS?
======
bengunnink
Strictly speaking, size and distribution. You only mentioned DNS, but it's
worth noting that CloudFlare isn't just a DNS provider; it's also basically a
big CDN, or actually more like a great big proxy server.

(Note: I've never actually used CF, so this is all simply my understanding).

